# Redoak Organic Pale Ale



## captaincleanoff (12/6/09)

I'm not here to bag Redoak, as I've tried some of their beers and they are great.

But my friend brought over a 6 pack of Redoak Organic Pale Ale tonight. It seriously tastes like biting into a sour grapefruit. Worst beer I have ever tried I reckon.

I've had this on tap at the Aussie Beer Festival last year and it was great. Anyone else tasted the 6 packs lately?


----------



## bum (12/6/09)

I have had 2 single bottles recently but never on tap. It was fruity and I thought it was pretty interesting but still flawed. Way too thin and much too sweet. But for something different I thought it was pretty enjoyable in small doses.


----------



## Steve (12/6/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> I'm not here to bag Redoak, as I've tried some of their beers and they are great.
> 
> But my friend brought over a 6 pack of Redoak Organic Pale Ale tonight. It seriously tastes like biting into a sour grapefruit. Worst beer I have ever tried I reckon.
> 
> I've had this on tap at the Aussie Beer Festival last year and it was great. Anyone else tasted the 6 packs lately?




Captn.....a couple of guys on the Canberra brewers site have just said the same thing. One was very recently, the other was 3 months ago. Bought from Dan Murphys? Take em back for a refund.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tcraig20 (12/6/09)

bum said:


> I have had 2 single bottles recently but never on tap. It was fruity and I thought it was pretty interesting but still flawed.



Had it on tap a couple of months back at Sydney airport. It was like JSGA syrup. Very nice IMO.


----------



## hughman666 (12/6/09)

bought it and it tasted like absolute crap. the hefe was the same.

for the price they charge, it is pure shit.

on tap its ok, but its still the same story, for the price you pay you can get a LOT better elsehwere...

red oak?, more like brown shit. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Aaron (12/6/09)

I have had this beer from a bottle at Transport in Melbourne and it was really bad. It had obviously not bee looked after. However, I have also tasted off tap at the cafe in Sydney and it has a much better hop flavour and aroma as well as being vresh and wel looked after. It realy is a good beer if i has been treated well.


----------



## bulp (12/6/09)

Seems like a bit of a pattern developing here, i bought two bottles from vintage cellars last week and it tasted thin and watery and infected but in the brewers defence my bottles were six months past their best by date (i'll be taking them back for a refund). Maybe fresh they are ok but they are obviously not lasting all that well with storage.

But with the Hefe, i had one a while ago and it was very nice, beautiful soft malt character and restrained banana and clove, it was lovely. 

I've almost lost count how many infected commercial brews i've had in the last six months, it's wearing a bit thin on me, and from all different breweries too.


----------



## megs80 (13/6/09)

Hey Guys,
I bought a case from dan murphy alexandria. I really liked the taste. I hear you when you talk about a sour taste. There is a ping right on the end of the tongue, i wouldnt go straight to sour. I doesnt taste like a usual hop flavour. Dont know if its a session beer, but im a fan


----------



## Angry Scotsman (13/6/09)

this is not just a Red Oak problem but a problem with a few breweries who have 2 big a range of beers. Some of these beers are probably only being produced once or maybe twice a year at the most, they spend alot of time sitting around in store rooms ,wharehouses etc , not doing the beers any favours. To produce close to 20 beers you need turn over on all beers , not just a few.

Mountain goat did it smart with only having Hightail and Pale Ale available for quite a few years, before bringing out IPA and stout. Get a good following before you bring out to many beers.


----------



## captaincleanoff (13/6/09)

megs80 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I hear you when you talk about a sour taste. There is a ping right on the end of the tongue, i wouldnt go straight to sour.



trust me, this is _sour_. Straight away it reminded me of eating a really sour citrus fruit like grapefruit. It has to be infected, its seriously horrible.


----------



## jjeffrey (13/6/09)

3 weeks ago, I ordered a slab of the Redoak Irish Red, and a slab of Organic Pale from the brewery. They both had the same tart, sour flavour. I was especially pissed off becaue a "slab" in redoak's terminology = 12 stubbies, not 24.

The flavour was out of style for both beers, but I did find it pleasant (I rather enjoy sour beers). Not of my guests did, however. This was a pity, because I purposely paid through my arse to get fresh beers directly from an award winning brewery in order to convert a host of VB drinkers. I ended of achieving the opposite. Putting out beers in this fashion hurts the industry and the micro-brewery beer drinking culture. Redoak should be actively recalling their product.



Angry Scotsman said:


> this is not just a Red Oak problem but a problem with a few breweries who have 2 big a range of beers. Some of these beers are probably only being produced once or maybe twice a year at the most, they spend alot of time sitting around in store rooms ,wharehouses etc , not doing the beers any favours. To produce close to 20 beers you need turn over on all beers , not just a few.
> 
> Mountain goat did it smart with only having Hightail and Pale Ale available for quite a few years, before bringing out IPA and stout. Get a good following before you bring out to many beers.



I totally agree, but I don't that this is the issue in this case. I'm assuming pale is their biggest seller, and we ordered from the brewery. My thoughts are that their gear is a few years old and it's time to overhaul and do a major clean to get the pedio out.


----------



## dig (14/6/09)

I sampled the Organic Pale at the Melbourne Good Food and Wine Show last week; not sour but a very oddball beer that I didn't find agreeable. The Witbier was something else though. Huge funky/horsey/band-aidy brettanomyces character that was so overt, it must have been deliberate. Very strange.


----------



## donmateo (14/6/09)

I've tasted a number of the Redoak range - especially after reading about their fame, and every single time, I came out with a funny look on my face.


----------



## BOG (14/6/09)

I purchased a 6 pack on Friday and have almost finished it.

I agree this stuff is bitter with a off pilsener twang to it. Little to no aroma.

The beer was from First Choice in Willoughby and had just come off the truck. 
It was a fresh as bottled beer could be.

I looked at the lable re: most awarded brewery, and thought I should enter more comps I can beat this. It was bad...


Not recommended... 



BOG


----------



## mattbrewer (14/6/09)

Redoak is my alltime favourite brewery. I spent three nights at the Sydney bar tasting the whole range twice and spending alot of money.

However, I agree. The organic pale is not up to scratch. Nothing like the tap version.

Someone should should tell them! They have many others in the range that would suit bottle sales better.

Matt


----------



## dig (14/6/09)

mattbrewer said:


> Someone should should tell them!


David will read this.


----------



## PhilA (14/6/09)

Jeez I was worried about my taste buds going jack on me , I tryed the organic pale and though it tasted crap, most awarded brewery and I expected so much more :beerbang: 
Cheers Phil


----------



## BitterBulldog (14/8/09)

had a couple on tap at the opera bar the other night!

If it was up to me I'd still be there right now!
Great flavour & aroma.

Really want to do a clone.


----------



## BitterBulldog (19/8/09)

went to redoak last night & had a Belgian Pale Ale! 

bloody delicious!

then had dinner @ Tetsuya's

they had Murray's Pale Ale & Moo Brew Wheat!

you might say i had quite a nice evening


----------



## razz (19/8/09)

Philbrewalager said:


> Jeez I was worried about my taste buds going jack on me , I tryed the organic pale and though it tasted crap, most awarded brewery and I expected so much more :beerbang:
> Cheers Phil



I was at Dan Murphy's today and passed over the organic ale for the Hefe, maybe just as well. :unsure:


----------



## jayse (19/8/09)

Some craft beers in bottles at places like Dan Murphys don't seem to hold up to well, while the six pack of the organic pale I got didn't blow myskirt up they were still ok but it wasn't anything worth mentioning to anyone really and I have pretty well forgotten the beer.
It proberly is performing well in these large supermarket chain bottle shops as I am sure the brewer has heard similiar comments as posted here but sales our out weighing the negative feedback, if that wasn't the case I'd pull it straight away and look at other ideas.

Would like to hear David's comments on this.


----------



## Beer Magician (20/8/09)

I bought a couple of bottles at my local Dan's a month or so ago - it was definitely sour. Barely drinkable and not worth the cost.


----------



## dpadden (3/10/09)

Just had a couple of fresh bottles of the Pale Ale. I am quite a fan of the sour taste and was under the impression this was a characteristic of the yeast they are using. It is certainly an unusual beer and would love to know the yeast & hop profile that David is using for this beer.


----------

